# Chama coaling tower



## royh (Jan 4, 2008)

Looking for prints,drawings,plans for the coaling tower in the yard at Chama. Thank you


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

I just did a Google search for "plans for Chama coaling tower". I got ALL KINDS of hits-most for 1/20.3, but you can easily do the math for what you need.


----------



## Lawrence Wallace (Jan 2, 2008)

You can get plans for the Chama Tower at 
http://ghostdepot.com/ 
I used older prints to make my tower. 
http://users.stratuswave.net/~wd8jik/chama/chama.htm


----------



## kfrankl3 (Feb 27, 2008)

Here is a great link for a website which has alot of info on coaling towers in general. It's pretty good for info, but it dosen't cover chama, although chama isn't far off from standard gauge practive. Here's the _Link_. Cheers


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for the links Yogi & Kevin!


----------



## John Orton (Feb 14, 2008)

hi www. brewer plans.com has the prints you want


----------



## Russell Miller (Jan 3, 2008)

Here is a link to the best site I've found yet for the Chama Coal Tower: 
http://davesriogrande.home.att.net/ChamaCoalTower/ChamaCoalTower.htm


----------

